# doing drugs



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I personally have taken tramadol back when my gallbladder stopped working. When I took one dose(don't remember what dose it was), it would make my entire body shake uncontrollably. It also fogged my head. I know a lot of other people who have had horrible side effects with the tramadol as well. I'm thinking dogs can be sensitive to medication like we are. Tramadol also needs to be weaned off if taken daily for a peroid of time. Quitting tramadol all at once could cause seizures in people. I'm thinking it could be the same for dogs too. I would ask the vet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch and Gizmo*

My Smooch (Golden Ret. 11 years old) and my Gizmo (Samoyed) who was about 10 at the time...

Both dogs have had tramadol and adequin injections, with absolutely no side effects.

I have been prescribed Tramadol after surgery, and I had no side effects either.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby, feel better sweet boy.

As far as tramadol, it can make the dog drowsy, at least in my experience. I was also told to taper it down as soon as I could so that the dog did not need to increase dosage if new problems developed. 

When Barkley was prescribed tramadol during his cancer treatments I googled it and read some of the health websites on how it affected humans and possible drug interactions so I would be aware of what might happen. You might try doing that to see if there is an interaction between the tramadol and the other medications Toby is on. It really could be any of them. 

Adequin--we took our Beau to an orthopedic specialist in early 2004. He told me his partner suffered a knee injury while skiing that was giving him pain at the office so he grabbed some adequin and injected it into his knee to see what would happen. He reported that it stung like the dickens going into the joint. I'm not sure how long he continued it but it did work. I read somewhere that if your dog has blood sugar problems that adequin and cosequin might increase it and to be careful, but I'm sorry I do not remember the source of where I read it and I'd want to research that again if it is an issue with a dog.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

When Clover had her elbow surgery she was on Tramadol. Took it 2 x day for 14 days. I don't remember any side effects and the notebook I keep medical info about what med's etc the dogs have taken only has this : *Tramadol and PreMaris DO NOT mix!* I don't use PreMaris on the dogs but still wrote it down the warning.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

No experience with adequan here. Tucker was also given a script of Tramadol 50mg 2x a day. The 1st time I gave it to him it made him clumsy and stumble around. I tried breaking a tab in half and it still caused this side effect. I did not like this side effect so the only time I gave it (and its been a while, he hasn't needed it) was at night and that would help him get a decent nights sleep. Give Toby a scratch on the chin for me.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have seen dogs on Adequan and we use tramadol often for pain (analgesic properties)- it's a controlled drug. 

At the bottom of your invoice (usually) the veterinarian will list the side effects of the medications. Any chance that yours has that? I recently updated ALL of the drugs for Veterinary/Off Label use at our hospital. I used the Plumb's Handbook. I don't know if I can find it online.

Anyway, here is a link that might give you more info. I can look at what I have written for Tramadol and Adequan when I go in on Thursday as official side effects for dogs.
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_tramadol.html


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hobbs has been getting monthly adequan injections since 5 months old with no side effects.....sloopy wet kisses and good thoughts for Toby!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have seen many examples of dogs being given Tramadol in posts here on GRF. I was prescribed Tramadol on an as needed basis but don't use it as it has not helped my pain at all.

Hope it helps your boy!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Personally took tramadol for years...it was a godsend for pain relief....but is narcotic-like.
When I was ready to go off it I weaned and had zero withdrawal symptoms. Some people and probably some dogs that are really sensitive to narcotics will have side effects


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks guys...one of the things I see in him is that he looks drowsy, confused, and lethargic (among a few other problems). from what you're saying, I'm thinking the tramadol might in fact be causing that.
Toby is one of those dogs that, if it can happen, it WILL happen to him!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks guys...one of the things I see in him is that he looks drowsy, confused, and lethargic (among a few other problems). from what you're saying, I'm thinking the tramadol might in fact be causing that.
> Toby is one of those dogs that, if it can happen, it WILL happen to him!


That's definitely something I saw with Barkley, but it wasn't all the time while he was on it, so I have no idea of the reasons for that. Some days he was confused, and others he was acting like a puppy. We relished those I'm a puppy again days.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have no experience with the medication but hope Toby is feeling better.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I forgot to check the does they recommended for Copper, but he gets so clumsy and dopey from it that I am afraid he will fall down and hurt himself even more so he doesn't get it.

I'll be asking his ortho vet about a different pain killer on Wednesday and let you know what he says.

big hugs to Copper's alter-ego Toby.


----------

